

Thesis theme vs Wordpress and the GPL - mmaunder
http://www.justin.tv/mixergy/b/266753530

======
slantyyz
The guy at perpetualbeta.com delved into this a few months ago with a couple
of posts:

[http://perpetualbeta.com/release/2009/12/why-the-
gplderivati...](http://perpetualbeta.com/release/2009/12/why-the-
gplderivative-work-debate-doesnt-matter-for-wordpress-themes/)

[http://perpetualbeta.com/release/2009/11/why-the-gpl-does-
no...](http://perpetualbeta.com/release/2009/11/why-the-gpl-does-not-apply-to-
premium-wordpress-themes/)

From what I understand, he -is- a lawyer, and he has done intellectual
property work, so his opinion, at least on the surface, seems insightful.

s

------
mmaunder
Matt Mullenweg comes on just after 27 minutes.

On Twitter: <http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23thesiswp>

------
rick888
This is the reason you don't use any GPL code if you want to:

1) distribute a commercial product 2) actually want to make a profit

I've steered clear of the GPL for years.

